# Dressage Saddles?



## luvs2ride1979 (Nov 9, 2007)

The links you posted do not go to the saddles directly.

There are three different HDR Dressage saddles.
Henri De Rivel Paris Dressage Saddle - Statelinetack.com
Henri De Rivel Dressage Saddle - Statelinetack.com
Henri de Rivel Pro Buffalo Dressage - Statelinetack.com

I assume you mean the second above, though the third is cheaper and better quality than the second. HDR saddles are decent, mid-range saddles. The Pro and above lines are decent and about the same quality and construction as the Dover Circuit saddles.

Circuit Dressage Saddle - Dover Saddlery.

Either would be a fine choice for you, but tree size is an issue for the horse that you ride. Since he's not your horse, buying a fixed-tree saddle might not be a good idea. You may end up leasing a different horse in the future, or buying your own. That is something you should keep in mind.

Wintec has some nice saddles that have changeable gullets, that give more flexibility to fit. They are perfectly suitable for showing in, at any level, and might be a better option for you. I'd suggest demoing the saddles to find out which one you like riding in best and which one fits your boy best. They are all in your price range.
Wintec Isabell Dressage Saddle - Dover Saddlery.
Wintec Pro Dressage Saddle with CAIR Panels - Dover Saddlery.
Wintec 500 Dressage II Saddle with CAIR - Dover Saddlery.
http://www.doversaddlery.com/wintec-pro-dressage-ii-saddle/p/X1-15628/cn/94/

Thorowgood would be another option. They have a changeable gullet and are nicely made saddles.
http://www.doversaddlery.com/thorowgood-t4-standard-dressage-saddle/p/X1-15754/cn/94/

Your other option would be buying used. You can find a VERY nice used Dressage saddle for around $1,000. Some Kieffer models have trees that can be adjusted by a qualified saddle fitter, should you end up with another horse in the future. County, Albion, Passier, and Stubben all make excellent Dressage saddles that you should be able to find your price range. 

With buying used, it's best to buy from a consignment shop (online or in your area) that has a trial policy, so you can be sure the saddle fits your horse and is comfortable for you. Many shops can look at wither tracings and help determine which of their saddles would be the best fit. If you're interested in going that route, I can give you a list of online shops that will work with you.


----------



## anrz (Dec 21, 2008)

Sorry- I didn't mean to make them into links- I just typed the website name to show where I saw them. Sorry if it made it really confusing . Thanks for the help! I should have mentioned, also, that I am trying to steer clear of synthetic saddles (most, at least) because I personally don't like how they feel to ride in. There's a used tack shop near me that I could go to. I'd love a list of online shops! I'm still saving, and will be for a while, so I'll have some time to look around. Thanks again for the reply.


----------



## anrz (Dec 21, 2008)

Could you give me some links to the online shops? I've been looking on Craigslist but there aren't that many in my area. Question: What are the sizings for saddles? I don't know that much about saddle fitting, which is why I don't plan on buying a saddle right now. I want to make sure I understand completely what I am looking at and what I am looking for.


----------



## luvs2ride1979 (Nov 9, 2007)

I just saw this and I'm about to pass out, lol. I'll write more tomorrow.

I like saddlsource.com, usedsaddles.com, and bcsaddlery.com for used saddles. All have trial policies and will help with wither tracings too.


----------



## anrz (Dec 21, 2008)

Okay, thank you so much!


----------



## luvs2ride1979 (Nov 9, 2007)

anrz said:


> Could you give me some links to the online shops? I've been looking on Craigslist but there aren't that many in my area. Question: What are the sizings for saddles? I don't know that much about saddle fitting, which is why I don't plan on buying a saddle right now. I want to make sure I understand completely what I am looking at and what I am looking for.


For sizing, it really depends on the horse. Most "English" horses will go in Medium to Wide tree saddles (30-32 cm Stubben), but different brands will run/fit differently. A medium in one may fit but you might need a wide in another. That is why it's important to have a shop that can evaluate wither tracings and photos help you. A local saddle fitter is a great asset as well, once you find one that you think is "just right". 

If you're using other people's saddles right now, find the one (or two) that you like riding in most and take some pictures for us. Put the saddle on the horse, no pad, lightly girthed. Take a side photo, a 3/4 front angle (showing the WHOLE shoulder, so we can see how the front of the saddle lays against it), and a rear photo (stand on a stool if you need to). We can tell you if it looks like a good fit, or not. So you can better evaluate potential saddles, and have a compareson to give to the saddle shop.


----------



## FlutterByNight (Aug 15, 2009)

anrz said:


> So I have been riding the same horse for a while- and most likely will continue to do so unless the barn sells him- and a couple people who I ride with fit a dressage saddle to the school horse they ride and/or lease and it is their personal saddle. I'm tired of trying to ride dressage in Thumper's all-purpose saddle (possibly even a jumping saddle? lol) and would like to someday invest in a dressage saddle. I'm looking for things in a price range of around $1000, give or take a little or a lot depending on quality, etc. Does anyone have reviews or suggestions about what some good saddles are?



I have an old Collegiate Jessica Dressage saddle...it's ok. Very middle of the road, ok, nothing great about it except it fits me horse perfectly so I keep it around. I found a Courbette Galant "Grand Prix" on ebay in the size I needed on ebay in perfect condition for well under $1000. It has the spring tree and is made beautifully. It's a treat to ride in - I love it and highly recommend it. This is what it looks like: 

Courbette Sadddlery Company, Inc. Galant Grand Prix Dressage

I've seen them around on ebay, though not all the time. It took me some hunting and patience. It's a wonderful saddle.


----------



## Jewel (Aug 21, 2009)

*Stubben Scandica Dressage Saddle and All Purpose Saddle*

I have a Stubben Scandica DL Dressage saddle for sale at $995.00, it is a 31.5cm tree and a 17.5" seat. I love the saddle, it has large knee/thigh rolls and elk hide leather knee rolls that is wonderful and if fits a ton of horses. I have also a Stubben Scandica VSD all purpose 18" 32cm tree that is also wonderful. The saddles are so comfortable and the leather quality is excellent in this line of Stubben saddles. Both are black. If I went back into dressage I would buy another one but haven't ridden dressage in a few years so I am selling both of these saddle, but I can't say enough good about the Scandica saddles. C.


----------



## MollyK (Oct 14, 2008)

I can vouch for the Stubben Dressage saddle. I just bought one off ebay and although it was a med/narrow, it fit my TB very well. I have a Stubben jumping saddle, but I love this one so much more. The seat is completely "sticky" (as compared to the slick surface of the Edelweiss). You can find a lot of good deals out there in this economy.


----------



## crimson88 (Aug 29, 2009)

I have a Circut Dressage Saddle. It was about $1600 and it was worth it. It's got great balance and you feel very scure in it. I believe Dover is having a sale for there Circut Dressage saddles and there sale price is around $800.


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

For the Stubbens a lot of people don't like them for rider fit, you really have to be the right shape for them.
I highly recommend Courbette, Passier and KN saddles as they (and stubbens) are all basically designed to fit many horses and never need to be "custom fit". If your horse does end up being quite sensitive to saddle fit, you might have to go the route of a custom or semi custom saddle but most horses are just fine in any saddle that doesn't pinch, rub, rock or bridge.
Good luck!

And I just noticed you're from Wisconsin. Go take lessons from Jayne Ayers if she is close to you!!! She is awesome.


----------



## anrz (Dec 21, 2008)

Where in Wisconsin is she? I'm in southern wisconsin (Madison). I don't think Thumper is very sensitive, because he shares a saddle with two other horses (I know, not ideal, but the barn gets grants from the UW) and as long as he has a beval pad he's fine.


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

anrz said:


> Where in Wisconsin is she? I'm in southern wisconsin (Madison). I don't think Thumper is very sensitive, because he shares a saddle with two other horses (I know, not ideal, but the barn gets grants from the UW) and as long as he has a beval pad he's fine.


Darn, she's in the North. If you ever get a chance to get a lesson from her, do.
In Europe and a lot of trainers from Europe in North America they will have around 3 saddles a narrow, medium and wide tree and then use those saddles on all the horses they are riding. It is not a bad thing - it's what a good saddle is designed for.


----------



## anrz (Dec 21, 2008)

Aww- darn it! It would be interesting to drive up there and ride with her for even just one lesson, though. Hmm- something to think about .


----------



## anrz (Dec 21, 2008)

I don't have pictures of the saddle without a pad or anything, but I'll try to get some pictures this week when I go out. I do however have a picture with a saddle pad and a beval pad, but I don't know how much that will help. I want to say that the seat size of the saddle I am currently using is a 16" or a 16.5", but whatever it is it is a little too small for me :S. Maybe this picture will help? Probably not though. I'm trying to remember the brand of his saddle, I think it starts with a "Z" but I'm not absolutely sure about that . Anyone know any brands that start with "Z"? I think it might be "Zab" or something, not sure though .








By the way, I've been looking on the used saddle websites that you gave, Luvs2ride (thanks so much by the way!), and I've found a couple that may be kind of what I'm looking for in terms of seat size, price, and going by generalizations, like Medium/Wide trees? Of course I wouldn't have them sent for trial without knowing if they have the right size trees, LOL, just looking for some reviews on saddle brands.
So I found an Ainsley Weybridge used saddle for $899.00 in "Good Condition", with a 17" seat and a Medium tree, and I was wondering whether or not that is a good saddle?
I also found a County Warmblood used saddle for $950.00 in "Good/Very Good" condition. I was wondering about reviews for this saddle, also? Actually on all of these, LOL.
Also, a Courbette Luxor for $899.00 in "Like New" condition.
A Henry Dabbs Deep Euro 17.5" used saddle for $899.00, in "Excellent" condition.
An Ovation Klimke II Pro, 17.5", used for $1,049, in "Like New" condition

Thanks if you can help me with this! I'm just window-shopping at the moment .


----------



## anrz (Dec 21, 2008)

Okay, so I found some more . Here's one: an Amadeus DR, 17", Wide tree. I'm just a bit leery of it because it LOOKS like it's in good condition, so why would it only be $400? I don't know the quality of these saddles, anyone have a review for it? Although you can't tell that much from pictures . Here's the picture of it...









Also, how good is the Crosby Prix St. George? Here's some pictures of it...
































Any reviews on that brand/saddle?

Also, the MT Venice Dressage?
























Sorry there's so many, LOL. I just want to narrow down my search list before I have the money, so when I'm able to by a saddle, I'll have more of an idea of what I'm looking for, OR already have a saddle picked out .

What about a Tony Slater dressage?
























It looks a little beat up, but as long as it's not the tree and flocking and essentials that are worn or in bad shape I wouldn't mind .


Aaaand a Collegiate Mentor...

























Alright, that's it for now . Sorry for the double post BTW. If anyone could give me reviews or pointers on what/what not to buy I would be so grateful!


----------

